# New Buckling



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So I did decide to go ahead and get this guy, he will be ready for his new home in two weeks!










I am just kind of curious if anyone has some experiences with ground shipping.

I did have a fear of the weather being to cold, but from what it sounds like, the driver the breeder recommended to me has an enclosed van in which he transports them.

This is a whole new thing for me, so just wondering if anyone else has done this before and what the results were.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

No shipping experiences, but he's absolutely beautiful! Can't wait to see pics of him as he grows!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is so handsome!!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I had a buck brought to me from Idaho to CA. It was great. And oh so affordable. It's what he does for a living so he knows the drill with crossing state lines etc.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yay, I’m so glad you’re getting him! Such a handsome little guy, can’t wait to see his babies...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

All gosh I’m a little jealous!!! I really can’t express how in love I am with that guy! 
How far is he being shipped? I’ve had Washington to California and Texas to California both in a livestock trailer, both over nighted in the trailer as well for a few hours while drivers slept and they were fine. Just keep a very close eye on him when he gets home. The biggest threat is pneumonia (shipping fever). Now when I bought my black dapple buck it was a 2 1/2 hour drive for me and he he started to not eat or drink well so I just treated him for pneumonia to play it safe and he was just fine. Oh! My parents also brought me a doing and buckling from Nevada. They were in a dog crate that went 2 hours from Nevada to their place in Northern California. And then a few days later 6 hours down to me and again was fine. I forgot about those ones lol.
But bottom line here just keep a eye on him when he gets home. It’s going to be stressful for him between loosing mom, the car ride, and a new home. Also keep a eye on eye lids and any signs of parasites. Stress can bring on all kinds of things. But a total huge CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone. He is coming from Ohio all the way to nowhere....er North Dakota. A 20hr drive  if you took a straight shot at it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.

He looks good.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, that is a ways to go. Are you going to be making the trip?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Nope, the breeder recommended a ground shipper person to us; so we went with him. So beginning of March is when he should be arriving.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Kath G. said:


> No shipping experiences, but he's absolutely beautiful! Can't wait to see pics of him as he grows!





Suzanne_Tyler said:


> He is so handsome!!


All kinds of Dittoes here.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

he is so handsome!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well 20 hours is long but about the same as when I got the doe from Texas. I think it’s scary and they take it about the same no matter how long they are being hauled. Being in a van will keep the cold off of him just as long as it isn’t totally air tight he should be just fine. 
One thing that some people do is put the animal on electrolytes before hauling. None of the ones I had hauled did had that and I don’t believe the hauled I’m FB friends with does it either so I wouldn’t stress if it doesn’t get done or you feel it’s too much to ask the seller to do  he will be just fine.


----------



## Somechicksgoats (Aug 14, 2017)

I am so jealous! I lost my spotted billy yesterday :-(


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m sorry for your loss somechicksgoats


----------



## Somechicksgoats (Aug 14, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> I'm sorry for your loss somechicksgoats


It was sad, but one of those things where you've tried everything and the animal just refuses to thrive. The breeder that I got him from tho is so wonderful, they kept in contact with me thru the whole thing, and made sure I knew that they would replace him with one from this years babies. The funny thing is that I have bought most of my registered stock from them (They have beautiful lines and stock) and I have never had a problem.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

This guy gets picked up from the breeder tonight for his trip west! So excited!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

YAY!!!! I was just thinking about you and him the other day!


----------

